# tieing off



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

ok, so 2 questions:

1) is this guy tied off ? (I can't tell. It looks like one of them is tied off in one of the first pictures

2) who do you call when he goes splat on the deck. Is this under osha's jurisdiction ?

(sorry for the operator error on the focusing)


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

sound but no pix Wildone....:blink:~CS~


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> sound but no pix Wildone....:blink:~CS~


? strange. I see em. did you eat your carrots ?

what the heck is the sound ? I posted pics lol


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

maybe my anti viral is wonky Wildone....i got nuthin'....~CS~


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> maybe my anti viral is wonky Wildone....i got nuthin'....~CS~


strange. . . .


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I see nothing either.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

wildleg said:


> strange. . . .


I got no pic neiver..


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I wonder if there's a picture quota or something ?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

I can see them.....


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

ok, i put them on photobucket and linked to them there. can you see them now ?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

wildleg said:


> 2) who do you call when he goes splat on the deck. Is this under osha's jurisdiction ?


His replacement, to get busy swabbing the deck.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

It looks like he is wearing a rock climbing harness or some sort of positioning belt. Doesnt realy mater if he is tied off in he doesnt have a full body harness. That ain't legal for any sort of work.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

wildleg said:


> ok, i put them on photobucket and linked to them there. can you see them now ?


yes, thx :thumbsup:

As to #1... doesn't look effective

#2 ...depends if the ship is in international waters

~CS~


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Ship rules are not covered by OSHA.

OSHA rules don't come in play till the boat/ship is in drydock.

Maritime Rules Cover Ships, as they float! The Captain is king when afloat!
In most cases it all goes back to when they where rounding the Earth in sail boats.

The rules are fragmented between the Country of Registration, and what
that Country recognizes or reguires, or what they want to pay for.

Now to get insurace on these boats/ships of foriegn origin they can go to Lloyds of London, and a few others; but they will only insure boats/ships that submit their vessels for inspection, which also involves safety procedures and
get down to the details of correct construction. The Public boat/ship of US register the clearing house is American Bureau of Shipping, I can't recall the foreign inspection service, and if US registrated the USCG can also have a say and an inspection.

A Bost/Ship with ABS inspection will have a Maltese cross on the bow,
this is where the Boat by design is allowed to be loaded down top
(right through the center of the symbol)

This is all cost big bucks; an example is most cruise ships are not US flag ships and are not always ship shape when life and limb are on the line!
They can shirt the rules of US or USCG because they are registered under a foriegn flag. This Country's give a nod to safety but in most cases don't follow exactly for all allowed for in respects the minumum safe and safety procedures of a registered USA boat/ship.

Last I knew US navel vessels are not USCG inspected but they meet and
excide all of the USCG Reg's.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Aye captain CAD !, it's shark chum for them swabbies then! 

irate: ~CS~ irate:


----------

